# Poll: What screen resolution do you use?



## ian

THis thread has probably been done before, but doesnt hurt to have a more up to date one. I am interested in what screen resolution people use.
I use 1024x768 myself.


----------



## Buzz1927

Mine's not up there, 1440 x 900.


----------



## Kornowski

I use 1280x1024, I find anything esle to be too big.


----------



## NJNETSFAN

yea, you forgot 1440 X 900


----------



## fatdragon

i use 1280 X 800


----------



## JamesBart

same as ian when im on my internet computer


----------



## Shane

1024x768 here


----------



## _simon_

When my new monitor arrives today, I'll be using 1680x1050, the poll doesn't go that high.


----------



## patrickv

can't vote twice men, one for 1024x768 and the other for 1280x1024


----------



## subtle

patrickv said:


> can't vote twice men, one for 1024x768 and the other for 1280x1024



1024x768 and 1280x800 (you don't have that one in your poll  ).


----------



## munkyeetr

1440x900

19" Widescreen baby!


----------



## bluedishwasher

Simon@Linux said:


> When my new monitor arrives today, I'll be using 1680x1050, the poll doesn't go that high.



the last option means greater than 1280x1024 hence the >


----------



## _simon_

bluedishwasher said:


> the last option means greater than 1280x1024 hence the >



That option wasn't there when I posted


----------



## Tayl

1280x1024 here on my 19" TFT.

Breaks.


----------



## leetkyle

1280x1024! Although soon I'll be upgrading to at least 1680x1050!


----------



## Kornowski

> 1280x1024 here on my 19" TFT.



Same monitor, Woo


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

1440x900 here  widescreen owns


----------



## psych0fish

another one for 1440x900.


----------



## kobaj

Woot, yay for being the only one who runs at 1152x864!


----------



## Irishwhistle

1280-1024, I don't like anything bigger (or smaller depending on the way you think about it).

~Jordan


----------



## Mr.Suave

1280x1024  here, but saving up to go bigger! YA!  just cant decide on how big yet.. :/


----------



## dragon2309

1440x900 from me


----------



## Jet

1280x1024 until I get a Macbook Pro.


----------



## Jack Bauer

1680x1050 on my desktop and 1280x800 on my laptop.


----------



## Ben

1280x1024


----------



## Archangel

1280 x1024 here


----------



## PabloTeK

Main Desktop: 1680x1050
Dell: 1280x1024
Laptop: 1280x800

Can't stand any other resolutions on these because they look horrible. (They're all at native resolution)


----------



## vroom_skies

Awww man, wheres the 1900 x 1200

24 inch wide, gota love it.

Bob


----------



## Geoff

1440x900 as well.


----------



## Burgerbob

[-0MEGA-];671270 said:
			
		

> 1440x900 as well.



Same here, and 1152X864 on my comp in my room. The monitor wont do anything but 60HZ at 1280X1024.


----------



## The_Beast

1280x1024 for me


----------



## jimmymac

1600x1200, native resolution for the monitor


----------



## HumanMage

My laptops native resolution is 1680x1050. That is the screens native resolution.


----------



## bigsaucybob

1680x1050 and 1280x1024 for me.


----------



## ADE

jimmymac said:


> 1600x1200, native resolution for the monitor



What monitor you got?


----------



## computermaineack

1280x1024 on my primary monitor, 1440x900 on my secondary.


----------



## Geoff

ADE said:


> What monitor you got?


Usually any 19" or greater CRT will work on 1600x1200.  But there are some LCD's that run at those resolutions.


----------



## Vigor

1920 x 1200 (wide screen)


----------



## Mattu

1280x1024 on my Acer LCD...


----------



## the_painter

1680x1050
sceptre monitors are great
when buying a monitor put sceptre on your list

edit-hehe i sound like a comercial


----------



## Laptop

who would use 1024x720 ewww.


----------



## nffc10

I use 1280 x 1024.


----------



## YSA

800 x 600 for desktop, 1024 x 768 and 1280 x 1024 for laptops 
Well, the eyes of this old lady cannot read small things 
The other reason is my computer is as old as the owner, which has lower resolution lol!


----------



## alexandergre

1280x1024 because i really like the thin taskbar. other res. are very large....


----------



## ZER0X

1152X864 Here


----------



## kof2000

1680x1050, 1920x1080


----------



## Twist86

1280x1024 for me


----------



## Camper

1280x1024 and 1440x900 on my Laptop


----------



## jancz3rt

*Heh*

Still at 1024 x 768

However, my next step will most likely be a 24" (1920 x 1200) or possibly even a 30"

JAN


----------



## Zorrowannabe9

1600x1200 for everything


----------



## Tuffie

I always choose the highest res possible.

Kent.


----------



## zaroba

1280x1024 on both monitors.

guess it would be more like 2560x1024


----------



## Runn3r.cze

at home i have 1024x768, but every friday I go to programming course and there is 1280x1024 and it's much better... but for playing games with must use 640x480


----------



## elitehacker

1280x1024 is the best.


----------



## oscaryu1

1024x768


----------



## ADE

Im getting this monitor

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824222030


----------



## Rambo

1600x1200. That's the only one I can use. Anything smaller annoys me.


----------



## Kornowski

I use 1280 x 1024, for the desktop and for gaming


----------



## madtownidiot

I use 1280x800 on this laptop. My last desktop system ran two monitors @ 1366 x 768


----------



## Smurf Manser

*res*

1024x768, that's what I use


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

1280x800 pixels


----------



## rmr

I use 1024X768


----------



## CG man

Wheres 1600 x 1200?

I use 1600 x 1200 but newer games I have to set it to 1280 x 1024  a bit blurry at that setting and owning an nvidia card I get no HDRI graphics using Anti alising. prefair to have games set at 1600 x 1200 with no AA.

Don't worry  Series 8 owners that card supports full HDRI with AA and the kitchin sink on at the same time.


----------



## DrCuddles

2304x1024 (2 monitors )


----------



## Geoff

These are all standard resolutions for the most part... where are the widescreens??


----------



## Jughead

1680x1050


----------



## TFT

1289 x 1024 on a 19" LCD


----------



## lovely?

1280/1024 on a digital 3d screen, designed to help make designs for top-secret eye-missile locking helmets. as far as i know, its one of a kind


----------



## spanky

When I was using my 22" monitor res was 1680x1050. On my 42" tv I use 1080p hd.


----------



## Legend 69

Currently 1024x768 but im upgrading to a 22" 1680 x 1050 Novatech monitor:

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?TFT-NOV22B

Only gonna cost me £170.


----------



## Jabes

1024 x 768 on a crt lol getting a acer 17" lcd soon


----------



## Burgerbob

I cannot STAND 1024X768, and i dont have a choice on my LCD- 1440X900


----------



## palidon112

1920x1200 for me

possibly 3840x1200 soon =D


----------



## Ambushed

1280x1024 LCD


----------



## ETSA

1440x900


----------



## lhoney2

You really need to fix this poll.  With 22" monitors going for less than $200 sometimes, 1680X1050 is getting more and more common.


----------



## s0rbit0l

*Best Screen Res?*

it really depends on what monitor you have and what you want out of it. the higher resolutions are for people who game or work with pictures and need the better quality. i use 1280*1024 b/c i play games a lot. but the average web surfer or word processing user can use lower resolutions since they dont need the "clarity" that gamers etc. need


----------



## kof2000

1680x1050,1280x800,1920x1200


----------



## Timmie

Ten by Seven for me....I remember I went back to 8 by 6 for awhile and then back...that was magical


----------



## _simon_

2960x1050


----------



## elitehacker

1280x1024 is the bare minimum for me, anything lower than that looks really bad.


----------



## rehpyx

1280x1024 for me.
looks nice with my 22' lcd


----------



## p5n32

i use  	2560 x 1600 thats gud yer ?


----------



## Geoff

p5n32 said:


> i use  	2560 x 1600 thats gud yer ?


What size monitor?


----------



## patrickv

men that thread is still going , using 1280x1024 both Mac and PC


----------



## skidude

1280x1024


----------



## Serious Chatter

I use the 1680 x 1050 Resolution.
I love the widescreen aspect, it's very comfortable to watch movies. 
Also I love playing WoW widescreen!


----------



## parisC

I use 1024x768 with my laptop


----------



## DirtyD86

1280x1024


----------



## g4m3rof1337

I am usually on 1280 x 1024.
Every now and then, I'll go on 1366 x 764.


----------



## john238

I use 1024x768.

To the people that use higher res, can you still see the words and things as I have tried making mine res larger on my 17 in monitor and things become just to small and don't look right?


----------



## maxigladi

i too use 1024x768 

higher resolution makes it difficult for me to see and read icons and other things

and lower resolution makes things much bigger bt all of desktop is used by few icons or shortcuts


----------



## USSR

I used to use 1600x1200 playing games when I've got CRT monitor way back though now I use only 1280x1024 just because I've got LCD one


----------



## andy faith

a few choices...at work dual screen 1280x1024, at home dual screen 1024x768 (though I'm using them as 1 screen so its some strange res), main laptop 1280x800, backup laptop 1024x768.


----------



## apj101

I unstuck this as its probably had its day. Ian i saved the url for PM me if you want re-stuck


----------



## Kesava

hey i was just wondering. my monitor only supports up to 1280x1024. but before i install my graphics card driver windows gives me the option of things way higher than that. 

im just wondering if my graphics driver is detecting my monitors maximum settings and only showing that, or can my graphics card only go up to that?/

i dont think that made any sense lol. but yeah


----------



## mep916

1680x1050


----------

